# Alabama Bottles



## alabamacollector (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone ever find any Alabama bottles? Ive collected Alabama bottles for years and have mostly bought my collection from other in state guys or been able to dig some that I added to the collection as well. Here recently Ive had some pretty good additions to the collection come from out of the state. If anyone has any Alabama bottles Id gladly pay a fair price for them if they are something I would be interested in. Haven't seen anyone from Alabama post on here in a while so I wanted to check with all the rest of the collectors around the states.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 4, 2018)

I got a Hutch from Birmingham if Interesed.Let me know? LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 4, 2018)

i’ll send a list soon.


----------



## SODABOB (Oct 5, 2018)

I just checked and there are about 1,000 Alabama bottles, about 100 of which are soda bottles, currently on eBay


----------



## alabamacollector (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes sir there are, most of which I have seen as I keep up with the ones on eBay quite frequently. I just wanted to check with everyone on here as I know some people use eBay to buy but Im not sure how many members that may have Alabama bottles use eBay to sell. I do appreciate the response!


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 16, 2018)

Boxed those up in 2006, placed into storage, they haven't seen the light of day since.


----------



## alabamacollector (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for the list! Ill be sure to get in touch with you on those!


----------



## borear1 (Apr 9, 2020)

I have many Alabama bottles the story is hilarious but sort of long so holler at me. Most are milk and soda bottles.


Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

Borear1 welcome to the format glad to have more members. This thread is from 2 years ago. Look at the date to see if it is recent. I see people responding to posts that are over 10 years ago. RobbyBobby64


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 9, 2020)

Original poster has not been on here in over a year. maybe he went to facebook like most others unfortunately?


P.S.  Do you have any Scottsboro Alabama Bottles?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

borear1 said:


> I have many Alabama bottles the story is hilarious but sort of long so holler at me. Most are milk and soda bottles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


We would love to hear your stories.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm not saying that older posts or threads are useless to read, they are a great resource when searching a bottle. It's just that responding might not be fruitful.


----------



## borear1 (Apr 10, 2020)

I did see the date and am new my dad who died 10 years ago laid his bottles out to bring out the purple in the glass unfortunately they were under trees and have been buried again I've got one that has stumped me I think it's a perfume bottle. I think it says Garwood but can't be sure I just found it 10 minutes ago I have specific medicine bottles many soda bottles one of the first Grapico bottles made at the first factory in Ensley Alabama.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## borear1 (Apr 10, 2020)

I saw the Alabama bottles and just thought here is the Grapico bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 10, 2020)

ANY STRAIGHT SIDED COKES? HOW ABOUT A COCA COLA HUTCH? LEON.


----------



## borear1 (Apr 10, 2020)

I still haven't found my dad's good stuff he had an original paper label Coke bottle and some blob tops will post them as I find them I have some Tru Cola Chero Cola I have 4 different kinds of those am still finding bottles in the ground where my dad left them 30+ years ago.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 11, 2020)

Post them as you find them. Thanks.


----------

